# Wife got the good TV, dealing with Coaxial!!



## bsmith6356 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi there-
Just got separated, and unfortunately the wife got the killer TV. Stuck with an old TV from about 10 years ago, TV with coaxial input only. I watch a lot of movies from my laptop, in the past it was a DVI-D cable to HDMI adapter cable...no problem.

Right now I have the coaxial cable going from wall to cable box, then cable box to TV. From my cable box to my home theater system, I have an HDMI cable, so at least I'm getting decent sound.

Here's my question. Is there ANY possibly way to rig something from my laptop DVI port into the system so I can view movies from my computer onto TV (until I can afford a decent TV!)?

The ports on back of my cable box are an HDMI, an S Video Out, and Component ports (and obviously, coaxial in and out.
Thanks,
Brent


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I believe that you can use one of those old game switches that had the coaxual connector along with a composite input with a switch to go from "TV" to "game" using channel 4 or 3, Radio shack may still have them.


----------



## bsmith6356 (Jan 9, 2010)

I see what you're saying, but what kind of cable am I going to use that would get me from my computer monitor port (DVI-D) to the other coaxial port that you're suggesting? I'm using a Macbook Pro, it only has the one monitor port out.


----------



## audiopile (Jan 8, 2010)

I think Apple makes a relatively cheap DVI to S adaptor. This would at least get you into the analog world.I would try feeding this into a VCR that would take it and then see if you can then output that on channel 3 or 4 into your TV. Would try and buy a VCR used that could be returned if this didn't work. Gotta warn you - even if it does work -the image quality is going to be way short of impressive. Wonder if a cheap DVD recorder would work for this if it had both s input and RF outs?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The apple adapter uses the 4 analog pins on the DVI output. If you don't have those on your laptop, it won't work.

I'd save the money and watch on the laptop screen for now.


----------



## bsmith6356 (Jan 9, 2010)

I should have added this from the beginning, but here are the other components I own that could figure into the mix.

A Philips Audio/Video Switchbox With RF Modulator
A Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300 (DVR/cable box) with Coaxial Cable In/Cable Out, S Video Out, HDMI and eSATA ports. Also Aux In/Out RCA cable ports
A Samsung Home Theater HT-TZ512 with Video Out and Component Out, and HDMI out.
A VCR with Coaxial In/Out and RCA Line In and RCA Line out.

So basically my dilemma in winding up with coaxial into the back of the TV. 

Thanks,
Brent


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I suggest crawling back to your wife and the TV. lol :R The VCR option might be your best best if you have S video on your laptop. 

Matt


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I’d suggest getting a cheap DVD player from a pawn shop, and connecting it and your cable box to your Phillips A/V switchbox w/ RF modulator.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## bsmith6356 (Jan 9, 2010)

But how am I getting from the computer DVI port to the DVD player?

Matt- No S-Video on laptop. And I think the VCR option would be cheaper and less humiliating!!


----------



## bsmith6356 (Jan 9, 2010)

Matt-
I think the used VCR option would be cheaper, and much less humiliating


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

bsmith6356 said:


> But how am I getting from the computer DVI port to the DVD player?


There's no need for that. The idea is that with a pawn shop DVD player, you wouldn't need to connect the computer to the TV. The DVD player would (logically enough) play your DVDs.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

